# Possession - Das Dunkle in dir - Deutscher Trailer zum Horrorfilm - Mit Grusel-Garantie!



## PCGamesRedaktion (10. September 2012)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Possession - Das Dunkle in dir - Deutscher Trailer zum Horrorfilm - Mit Grusel-Garantie!* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Possession - Das Dunkle in dir - Deutscher Trailer zum Horrorfilm - Mit Grusel-Garantie!


----------



## Slayer1992 (10. September 2012)

Könnte ja fast Alma sein


----------



## Dyson (10. September 2012)

Horror von Sam Raimi ist Pflichtprogramm.


----------



## UthaSnake (10. September 2012)

seeeeehr schön


----------



## leckmuschel (10. September 2012)

wo war da der grusel ?
gut, wenn man dead space 1 durch hat, gruselt man sich sowieso vor nichts mehr ^^


----------



## Omega_1 (10. September 2012)

also ich will nicht mal den trailer sehen, von dem mist kann ich nicht schlafen


----------



## Dyson (11. September 2012)

Omega_1 schrieb:


> also ich will nicht mal den trailer sehen, von dem mist kann ich nicht schlafen


 
Ist doch klasse, dann kannst schön die Nacht durchzocken.


----------



## lorchi (11. September 2012)

Trailer???

haben doch fasst schon den ganzen Film erklärt.....


----------



## Marten-Broadcloak (11. September 2012)

Klingt nach der Büchse der Pandora.


----------

